# I Have a Problem...



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Ok, I have a few problems, some might say, but here is a specific one. I'd really appreciate having input from others on it about what they view as my options. 

I have a Border Collie. He is a typical Border Collie. He is obsessive and quirky, very busy and gets bored easily. He was actually my late husband's dog, but now he's mine. He's a great dog, don't get me wrong. But he has the issues that many Border Collies have.

Mostly the dog and I coexist peacefully because I'm home a lot and he is very well behaved when I am around. He has free run of the place. However, I have learned the hard way that if I leave home, he will roam, or he will chew anything he can get his jaws around. This has, in the past, included patio furniture cushions, his dog house, and on one occasion, a massive bag of hair (don't ask...) He can dig out of any kennel, so albeit reluctantly, on the rare occasions when I leave the property and I can't take him with me, I tether him on a long lead. I wish I did not have to do this, but I am seldom away from home for longer than a few hours, so into each life (including his) some rain must fall. It seemed less of a hardship than to crate him, as active of a dog as he is. Occasionally when he is tethered, he boredom-barks.

I was out last night for about 5 hours. When I came home, I went to release the dog and noticed he was already running free. Didn't bother me at the time; sometimes he slips his collar. So this morning, when I was rushing to leave for an appointment, I discovered that the dog was indeed collarless. But the whole tether was missing as well -- *and* had been detached from the securing ring in the ground. No way the dog did all that.

Can I tell you how creeped out I was to discover that someone had trespassed on my property and took it upon themselves to remove my dog's collar and tether?

A couple of weeks ago, my neighbor across the street introduced me to her new boyfriend. She, like me, was a solo female living on her place. But that has now recently changed. 

We rarely have contact with each other because of the extremely private nature of my land. I can't see her house, she can't see mine, I have a locked gate and it's a good little walk down to my home. I like it like that. We're not friends, merely cordial acquaintances and have had little contact throughout the years.

Last night as I was leaving my place, I noticed New Boyfriend was working in their yard. I know he saw me leave because we exchanged a wave. They are the only people who would be aware I was away and who would have been bothered by the dog barking, which I am assuming he was. So not much of a mystery as to who came down here and did what was done.

I have no problem with them letting me know the dog was barking and asking me to do something about that -- in fact, I would appreciate hearing about it if it bothered them. But they didn't. Instead, they took it upon themselves to trespass, release the dog, take the tether and collar and never say a word. I didn't even mind if they came down and released the dog, leaving the tether and collar, and left me a note explaining what had occurred. But that didn't happen, either. I was left to work it out -- and apparently, they felt comfortable to take matters into their own hands to that extent. *That* really bothers me.

There's a neighborly way to handle things and there is a cowardly way to handle things. They've chosen the latter. I'll make sure the dog keeps quiet going forward, and I've got some ideas about how to handle this problem... but I'd like to hear the thoughts of others first.

What say you?


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

I would not automatically assume they did it. 


You could tell them what happened ask if they saw anyone walk down your driveway? 

You could have the police come take a report. 

You could install a game cam.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Rick, great advice. 

I had thought of the game cam and plan to do that. 

Please let me clarify: I am surrounded on three sides by deep commercial forestry as well as my own. These neighbors are the ONLY people who would have heard the dog if he was barking, and the ONLY people who would know or care if I was home. You can see nothing of my home place from the road, which is little used; the only way anyone would know if I was here or not is if they saw me leave. It's pretty private. 'No Trespassing' signs are posted and walking down here is daunting, because it is a complete unknown. You have to round a corner before you can even see the house. So again, I'm pretty sure it was them.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I was thinking same as Rick but 99 .99 chance it was them . if you're anything like me you'll know just from their eyes if they did it. some people just don't want to see a dog tethered any length of time. just a couple months ago they came out with a law about that here. I wouldn't want to know there was anyone on my property when I was away either. would make me wary after. I hope everything works itself out for you . ~Georgia.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks, Georgia. I appreciate that. And I don't like tethering, either. If he wasn't such an efficient digger, it would be the kennel for him.

What I don't like is people "moralizing" on me by trespassing and taking matters into their own hands. Had he wandered down here uninvited and unannounced and I had been home, it would have been a dicey situation for him. Put it this way: I don't ever, EVER get unexpected visitors -- not even the Jehovah's Witnesses.


----------



## Brighton (Apr 14, 2013)

I have had the end of the tether that my house dog HAS to be on when she is out, she chases vehicles. break right at the clasp, and thought maybe someone stopped a unhooked it, but then found a small broken piece, and since I was here when it happened, though inside, I knew it was not someone just letting her go. I found the tether and her collar out in the pasture, how she got that collar off is still a mystery!! 

She is also a large active dog, but she loves her crate, and I would (not judging) never leave her out if I have to leave the farm. I just worry to much, like she could get hung up on something and strangle, break loose and get hit by a grain truck, those kinds of things.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2014)

It would be my guess that they got tired of hearing it bark & turned it loose . Not the right thing to do of course but a continually barking dog can get very annoying . I would try an anti-bark collar & let things slide this one time . I doubt they would ever admit doing it .
Under the conditions you describe I can't imagine someone else doing it but you never know . A hidden game cam would let you know if someone is trespassing .


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks, Brighton. He'll be crated going forward, too. I don't think it's a kindness over the tethering situation he had, but it's what I'll have to do. 

What's stupid is, the options I have to keep him from barking and drawing attention to his plight are all more cruel, in my opinion: Muzzle him, shock-collar train him, surgically alter his vocal cords, euthanize him. Let me make it clear I am doing none of those things and don't plan to. But obviously I have to leave him alone sometimes -- run errands, grocery shop, make appointments. I will crate him inside my workshop, and if the barking continues, I will be forced to rehome him, I guess. Hate that for both of us. 

But again, it's the trespassing issue that is troubling me here.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

WV, Hillbilly, I completely agree -- a non-stop barking dog IS annoying. A couple of years ago, her brother was living with her and had one that did just that. Worse, that dog menaced every person who walked down the road. I heard from 3 more distant neighbors about that, as well as the electric meter reader who is a personal friend. She wouldn't even read the meter at the house because the dog ran loose and threatened to attack her. I never complained, even though the horrid mutt menaced me every day I walked up to my mailbox. It's just part of living in the country... you deal.

And as I said, if they had approached me in a neighborly way, leaving a note or even calling me this morning to explain what had happened, that would be different. But they didn't.


----------



## Brighton (Apr 14, 2013)

Raeven said:


> Thanks, Brighton. He'll be crated going forward, too. I don't think it's a kindness over the tethering situation he had, but it's what I'll have to do.
> 
> What's stupid is, the options I have to keep him from barking and drawing attention to his plight are all more cruel, in my opinion: Muzzle him, shock-collar train him, surgically alter his vocal cords, euthanize him. Let me make it clear I am doing none of those things and don't plan to. But obviously I have to leave him alone sometimes -- run errands, grocery shop, make appointments. I will crate him inside my workshop, and if the barking continues, I will be forced to rehome him, I guess. Hate that for both of us.
> 
> But again, it's the trespassing issue that is troubling me here.


I understand, really I do, when my house girl was 9 weeks old and I had to put her in a crate and go to work, it almost broke my heart, but she is almost 6 years old now, and I will tell you that we have some pretty sever thunderstorms just starting and she has gone in her crate, it is her safe place, her nest, her place to go when she can't be right next to me.

When you have to crate her, at first to get her back used to it, toss in some clothes you have worn, shirts, jeans, old clothes that you don't care that much about, it helps.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Brighton said:


> I understand, really I do, when my house girl was 9 weeks old and I had to put her in a crate and go to work, it almost broke my heart, but she is almost 6 years old now, and I will tell you that we have some pretty sever thunderstorms just starting and she has gone in her crate, it is her safe place, her nest, her place to go when she can't be right next to me.
> 
> When you have to crate her, at first to get her back used to it, toss in some clothes you have worn, shirts, jeans, old clothes that you don't care that much about, it helps.


Not to worry, and I appreciate the advice.  I crate my Dachshund when I am away and know how to make them comfortable with the experience... it's just the very, very active nature of the Border Collie is so different to the nature of the Dachshund. He will not go happily into the crate no matter what, because he loves to run... and run and run and run. The crate will be even more confining for him than the tether was, I'm afraid. Lucky for him I don't go often and not for long.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

got a couple questions

tether...describe it please.

collar..describe it please...d ring or o ring hook up.

tie out....was it a screw in job? or what?

p.s. i have cured dogs of kennel digging in literately 15 seconds.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Look, I know everyone is concerned about the dog, but that's not a problem. He will be crated going forward. My solicitation for advice is to do with the trespassing issue.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

sorry...i was going to ask if the tether broke and he got hung up and rolled the collar.

just offer a possible solution to the missing tether and collar...i have tied dogs out in everyway possible and in kennel....i have owned litterly 100's of dogs and seen so many disengagement from tie out connections you would not believe it.

o ring in line hook up were designed for dogs to be able to roll out of a hang up.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

elk... I can address the barking and tethering issues, and I would have done so before now if I'd realized it was a problem. 

Like I shared, the neighbor's brother who lived there for a few years had a dog that barked CONTINUOUSLY, and so I assumed if mine barked OCCASIONALLY, it wasn't a problem for her. The boyfriend is brand new on the scene. I am quite sure it was him who had the problem with it. As neighbors, I expected them to say something if it was. They never did. 

Now, that does not excuse my not having addressed the barking, but it explains why it wasn't a priority. And whether he is tethered, crated or kenneled, he will still bark when I am away. He is very smart. All Border Collies are so very smart! He never barks when I am at home unless someone is at the gate... otherwise, he is silent. But I did notice he was barking some when I left the property.

I looked everywhere for the tether and the collar. EVERYTHING is missing. If he broke the tether, I'd have expected to find it still attached to him. If he slipped his collar, I'd have expected to find the tether and collar still attached to the securing ring. But there was no collar, no tether and no broken hardware at the securing ring in the ground. No way the dog managed to do all that AND lose a 25-foot tether with collar attached somewhere I couldn't find it. I'll keep looking awhile, but what bothered me the most was the missing hardware that held the tether to the securing ring.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Your concerns sound reasonable to me . I would talk to them the exact way you told it to us.
In a neighborly way of course.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

raven...if you had a hardware failure and left property dragging it all he could have gotten hung up and rolled out of it..off the property..its why you couldnt find it..i have had it happen...i also have seen hardware failure and dog leave with chain and collar only to find dog hanging dead...he had a d ring collar on and could not roll out of the hang up.

only reason i asked was to try and offered solution to missing collar..if your connection was a brass snap...they wear out and i seen brand new one break at a single lunge. i have had dogs get loose dragging everything only to come home wearing nothing..they hung up..got free and came home.

i only wanted to ease your mind with other possible solutions i have seen and dealt with.

those white metal snaps are worthless too...the pop faster n pop corn.

brass wears out from impacts on the narled end...dog pounds it out from pulling..they dont have to lunge either just pressure on it and twisting slowlt shaves it away.

most fool proof are cold shut on a o ring or a extra heavy S hook that you need a vise to squeeze shut.but you can loose a bit of swivel action on chain. i so like the extra large brass on tie out end for extra hard what i call runners and rollers for chain twisting problems.i use to by brass by the case....lol

i even had a dog once that could pop a 2 and a half foot tie out bar out of the ground..i mean a coyote cant pull a rod like that.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

roadless... thanks.  I do appreciate hearing I don't sound like a loon (too much)!! It was just very disturbing to find the circumstances I found and draw the conclusions I felt I had to draw. I think most women can understand the sense of violation we feel at the idea of people prowling around our homes without our knowledge or consent. It's just plain creepy.

LOL, oh, and if I find the tether and the collar, I will be sure and post that information here so everyone is aware that I made the biggest ass of myself in the known universe. 

Anyone know what would be a good game camera set-up to purchase?


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

I think like someone said talk to them both. Ask if they saw anyone on your property. Mention that you are planning to contact law enforcement to open an investigation etc. I would not ask them if they did it, I think it would put them on the defensive. Just play casual and say you will install a monitoring system for future issues. You're getting your message across and maybe they will confess and you can say/ask them not to in the future. Get your message out without making them mad and possibly opening another can of worms.

I agree it's creepy. The unknown when you alone is uncomfortable.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

elkhound said:


> raven...if you had a hardware failure and left property dragging it all he could have gotten hung up and rolled out of it..off the property..its why you couldnt find it..i have had it happen...i also have seen hardware failure and dog leave with chain and collar only to find dog hanging dead...he had a d ring collar on and could not roll out of the hang up.
> 
> only reason i asked was to try and offered solution to missing collar..if your connection was a brass snap...they wear out and i seen brand new one break at a single lunge. i have had dogs get loose dragging everything only to come home wearing nothing..they hung up..got free and came home.
> 
> i only wanted to ease your mind with other possible solutions i have seen and dealt with.


Elk, there's a thought. And I'm sorry. I didn't understand what you were getting at, and I didn't mean to make you feel your advice was unappreciated. 

The set-up was this: A secured ring screwed into the ground (that is still there); a spring clip; then a swiveling clip that allowed the smooth chain to turn and not get hung up; 12 1/2 feet of smooth chain; another swivel clip; then another 12 1/2 feet of smooth chain; then another swivel clip; and lastly, another spring clip which attached to his collar. The spring clip was of the type you push IN with your thumb to open and close it, like mountain climbers use, shaped like hot air balloon (these are the best words I can think of to describe). EVERYTHING is missing except the secured ring in the ground -- including the spring clip that held the whole rig in place. Do you think he could have got all that off, even the spring clip attaching it to the secured ring?


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

One other detail re the trespassing that makes me feel more certain that's what happened... when I let the Dachshund out this morning for a wee, he was VERY interested in a scent that was around the patio area that leads to my door. I wondered even in that moment what scent had so taken his attention. After I found what I found later in the morning, his preoccupation made sense.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

the spring clip that attached it all to tie out ring is gone?

can you find me a picture?

when i got out of the dog raising and doings i was starting to use a new connection system but only used it a bit before i was out...they seemed to do well...but i had limited time testing it out..i was using split o rings they use on dairy cow chain collars.

also when people came to breed and buy and swap and trade many made mention of how heavy type chains and snaps and buckles etc i used.....you feel funny finding your friends(dogs) dead because of escape.plus the years spent line breeding and working on unique traits..not to mention market value of dog that is often in the 1000's


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

elk... yes. It was that missing spring clip that attached it all to the securing ring in the ground that made the hackles go up on the back of my neck. Up to that point, I was totally sure I'd find that rig somewhere not too far away. I did still look. Haven't found it and don't think I'm going to.

I will find you a pic of the spring clips used on both ends of the set-up.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Here's the sort I mean, the type on the right:


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

I have kept all of my dogs including two border collies from digging out of their kennel simply by burying a two foot wide line of kennel fence into the inside of the kennel.

On the original 2x4 inch welded wire fence I had to bury the dig out eliminators the hard way by cutting 4 foot long strips of welded wire two feet wide, twisting the bitter ends of the cut in the fabric to the bottom of the fence and burying it about 6 to 8 inches under ground.

When I had the fence company add the 5 foot tall 50 by 50 foot square outer kennel fence, I specified that they used 8 foot tall fabric bending two foot to the inside as a dig footing burying the dig barrier a foot down.

When dogs dig out of a fence regardless how intelligent they are , they all dig right at the fence. With a buried fabric inside footing , they end up still digging into fence and in worse case move to another spot to dig.

When I go to the kennel for yard time with my dogs flying a model helicopter around the "Talladogga 500" 200 ft round track for them to chase like a rabbit at a greyhound track, I also walk my fence taking note of dig attempts to fill with a mixture of soil and dog scat to deter future digging on those spots until the dog scat composts and no longer deters their digging at that spot.

A dog or two has dug down to my initial footer wire of the original inner fence but after 12 years and six different dogs none have dug to the chain link footer of the outer fence of their endless run track.

When I go off for a few hours I still padlock the kennel as I did before fencing and gating my entire property 5 years ago.

Even though I have my entire property fenced with T post and welded wire I don't allow the dogs to run the property because I prefer keeping them trained to the kennel run and away from the threat of people, the most dangerous animal there is.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

i have often seen the heavy brass i used do what i call a hang fire....something popped it open and a escape happened only for dog to come to me in barn dragging chain and the snap seem to be find.....only later for the barrel spring to fail in it and escape happen.

i have used the ones like a oblong o and that had a screw down like rock climbers ones have...i even seen them unscrew...now how does that happen....lol


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

I think I'd be inclined to tell the neghbor when her boyfriend is NOT around. There may be a lot of boyfriends in the future, and it wouldn't hurt for her to know just what you will, or won't put up with. Makes it HER responsibility to keep them in line.

And tell her you turned the surveillance cameras BACK on.

Mon


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

My dog has to be secured so rarely and for such short durations, it's not worth all that, Shrek. Sounds like a great set-up, though.

I'd still love to hear suggestions for good game cams.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

yep raven i seen both types fail...the one of right i seen be hung open..the other is the o one i was typing about in previous post while you was posting.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

as far as game cams i have stealth cams..they were a two pack..they were cheap and took a decent picture.not sure if they make them like that i got them in 08 or 09.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

the type you have can fail for several reasons...one is its spring loaded...wet+ spring= rust....also wet+ spring+ dog pee(if its a boy peeing on tie out stob) + super dooper fast rust and corrosion of spring.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

frogmammy said:


> I think I'd be inclined to tell the neghbor when her boyfriend is NOT around. There may be a lot of boyfriends in the future, and it wouldn't hurt for her to know just what you will, or won't put up with. Makes it HER responsibility to keep them in line.
> 
> And tell her you turned the surveillance cameras BACK on.
> 
> Mon


Mon... I really like that approach. I will take my time to verify the tethering rig can't be found, but if I don't find it, I'll do it your way, I think.

Echos, I like your approach as well, because I don't have and never have had any "bad neighbor" issues here. One of the reasons I have so much space and extensive tree boundaries is because I'm not big on Hatfield and McCoy stuff. 

I may just wait and see if the boyfriend issue resolves itself... but I WILL place game cameras, in case The Wandering Jerk decides he'd like another squiz around the place. Man, it irritates me every single time I think of it!! :flame:


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Shrek, I've SEEN Border Collies climb a 10 foot chain link fence. Easiest solution involving fence is to make a chain link box, with the fence not only around the sides, but covering the top AND bottom.

And Raven, since we're back at the dog, maybe there's a dogsitter (or a vet!) near enough that you could leave the dog with them when you're gone for a while.

Mon


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=2c8e0a8c-beca-4e35-995a-d7cc87b7a495


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

just a thought on ya kennel....get a pair of soccer balls.....kick them in yard every day to sorta orient his mind and to focus on the balls. dont leave them out for him to have at it as he please.put them up.make it a focus as a treat type thing. then after a bit kennel him and give him the balls to play with.he sees kennel as a treat and gives his mind something to do. one of the balls paint a few large dots on it in a dark color.this allows him to see it better and gives a revolving motion type thing to concentrate on. i say dark as most phd's think dogs see in only black and white its how they can maneuver so fast n dark and avoid collisions...some say its why dogs need to nap often as they never can tell its night time...but thats over my head...lol

eta...drive down road 15 minutes and come back and see how hes doing reward him if hes still in kennel.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Since you have no physical evidence that the boyfriend did release your dog, I think I'd drop by for a quick visit and ask directly if you dog is barking a lot when you are away. That leaves them the option of fessing up, discussing the situation or denying and possibly clarifying the situation without backing someone else into a corner.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

frogmammy said:


> Shrek, I've SEEN Border Collies climb a 10 foot chain link fence. Easiest solution involving fence is to make a chain link box, with the fence not only around the sides, but covering the top AND bottom.
> 
> And Raven, since we're back at the dog, maybe there's a dogsitter (or a vet!) near enough that you could leave the dog with them when you're gone for a while.
> 
> Mon


Mon, I'm afraid it isn't practical. No vet nearby (not much of anything nearby!), and no dogsitter, either. Because of his chewing issues, he can't be trusted in a vehicle. I've had the dog for 10 years and we've gotten on fine with the occasional tethering for all this time. I think the barking started because another neighbor's dog -- much further away, so faint, but can still be heard by my dog -- started continuous-barking. And that's the problem.

My dog is going to bark no matter what securing method I choose. Even if I were to house him in a kennel, he'd still bark while I'm away. Does that mean the neighbor's boyfriend can come down here whenever he likes and release the dog from the kennel so he'll stop barking? (I'm generally venting at this point, not directing my frustration at you personally!!)


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

As to the trespassing issues, I'd get a much bigger and meaner dog with sharper teeth that absolutely hates boyfriends!!! LOLOLOL 

Then give him enough chain to just barely reach the property line, train him to bite boyfriends butts only!! LOLOL :duel:

Yes, I'm being silly, or am I!!! ???

Seriously, I would approach your neighbor lady. Perhaps she verify if boyfriend was trespassing. If so she may not condone him violating her neighbors property lines.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

wr said:


> Since you have no physical evidence that the boyfriend did release your dog, I think I'd drop by for a quick visit and ask directly if you dog is barking a lot when you are away. That leaves them the option of fessing up, discussing the situation or denying and possibly clarifying the situation without backing someone else into a corner.


That's a true point. I don't have any evidence, just a pretty strong conclusion. It just frosts my cookies.

I have trained dogs to not bark, and I can train this one. It's not the point. It's the trespassing.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Raeven said:


> That's a true point. I don't have any evidence, just a pretty strong conclusion. It just frosts my cookies.
> 
> I have trained dogs to not bark, and I can train this one. It's not the point. It's the trespassing.


 I fully understand why you would be angry about trespassing and I would be just as livid. I'm just suggesting that it gives you a starting point for conversation as well as the ability to inject a bit of discussion about trespassing into the ensuing conversation. 

Even if it is denied, a humorous, 'good, I really didn't want to have to dig a hole for someone your size,' gets the point across pretty quick.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm sorry, wr... I think I was again grousing in general and didn't make that clear. Your advice is very well considered and taken. The second paragraph in my post in response to yours was not at you directly, only general outrage.

LOL, I love your humorous line. I have tucked that away.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Raeven said:


> I'm sorry, wr... I think I was again grousing in general and didn't make that clear. Your advice is very well considered and taken. The second paragraph in my post in response to yours was not at you directly, only general outrage.
> 
> LOL, I love your humorous line. I have tucked that away.


 I can understand grousing and right now, 3 city handi busses left in my yard by a well meaning landlord may cause my head to explode. I've only recently calmed down enough to realize that purging with fire may cause more harm than good and he didn't find my discussion about manure speeding up the decomposition of the human body all that humorous. 

I may have to be a nice tenant and have them delivered to his pretty corner lot in town so he can look at them out his kitchen window


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Well, I've had some time to calm down about this, and your cooler heads have prevailed. Thank you for all the good advice and input.

Elk, you've convinced me that it is just possible the dog lost the whole rig. Only just possible. And as wr and Rick pointed out, I don't have any actual evidence of trespass at this point. So I'm not going to go out of my way to confront anyone. If I happen to catch my female neighbor alone, I will employ Echo's suggestion to sort of casually mention the whole puzzling incident and see how she responds. I WILL say I turned the cameras BACK on as a result.

Meantime, I'll pick up a couple of those Stealth cams and get those set up. I'll train the dog to be quiet... time consuming and a PITA, but I do need to do that in the interests of being a good neighbor myself.

And DIM, I'm going to look into finding that bigger, meaner, boyfriend-biting dog!! 

Thanks to everyone for their help, encouragement and suggestions. You all helped me to get the incident into perspective today -- and I needed that!!


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Had hopes there might be a place you could drop him off when you have to leave. 

Good luck on your fix. I'm afraid I'd be very visibly practicing my aim, just because.

Mon


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Oh, I'll be doing that, too, Mon. They can't SEE me, but they can sure HEAR me... time to practice with that ol' 12 gauge... not that my aim needs to be that great with it.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

wr said:


> Since you have no physical evidence that the boyfriend did release your dog, I think I'd drop by for a quick visit and ask directly if you dog is barking a lot when you are away. That leaves them the option of fessing up, discussing the situation or denying and possibly clarifying the situation without backing someone else into a corner.


Much better question than I suggested! 

And if they say: "No, why do you ask?", you can let them know what you found when you came home.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2014)

Find a couple of vantage points from which you can see both properties. Tell her you've had trouble with somebody coming on your property and messing with stuff, and ask would she be interested in going half on a surveillance system.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

What frogmammy said...well, most of it anyway. Not sure I would do my target practice in a provocative way.


----------



## bloogrssgrl (Jan 20, 2008)

Just reading through this and I kind of agree with elkhound. Most of the carabiner style clips you find at hardware stores are the same style as those used for climbing but definitely not the same quality. I've had dogs (and goats) pull the clips so hard that the spring part just flops out in the opposite direction. Is it possible that a critter was nosing around your patio (leaving the scent the other dog found so interesting) and getting the BC so excited he was able to spring the clip? At that point, it doesn't take much to roll and slip the collar and lose the rigging.
I'd look into a game camera and talk to the neighbors for your own peace of mind but, honestly, I would never trust a clip like that to hold a dog unsupervised. So far the only truly unbreakable connector I've ever found is a bolt through two links on a heavy duty chain. I've seen just about everything else fail at some point or another when matched up against a motivated dog. : )


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

When I have had to cable tether a dog I always used small master locks instead of carabiner clips


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

Definately game camera time. I wouldn't assume it was the neighbor's boyfriend without proof


----------



## NancyWVa (Mar 7, 2014)

I have had things happen that I know I didnt do, thought I was going crazy for a long time, I too cant see the other houses in my area. I had chicken door left open or shut (by some one) had dogs let out of the house when I was at work. Had the neighbors dog put in my garage when they had some work done at their place. All without saying a word to me. Tools go missing and turning up in strange places. Chicken feed being eaten way to fast for my birds to be doing the eating, cokes go missing from the frig even a head of lettuces once. Had chicken eggs go missing. after months of this I decided to drive the car off the property, park it and hike in the back way before I even got home my neighbor was coming out of my kitchen door with a pack of ground beef and a baking dish. So it went like this hay I tried to catch you before you left I need to borrow some stuff for dinner I have company coming over tonight and don't feel like running to the store. I said gee I am sorry but I need my meat and pan for myself. You will just have to run to the store. Please call me next time you want to come over for a visit but you cant take anything from here again. And no we are not friends, she is all ways asking me to do things for her but never returns the help in any way. So now the doors have new locks the chicken doors are locked, chicken fences as well, the shed its all locked. I lived in a trailer park when I first got to Texas and I was not even moved in when the lady next door came over an asked to borrow my broom toulett brush and a can of comitt. I had never had that ever happen before. So I guess I would hide in wait or get the cameras up to see what what.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Wow, NancyWVa, that's... well, astonishing!! You were a LOT nicer than I would have been!! I'm glad you were able to solve it. I've got some notions like that, too. 

It's the sense of invasion that bothers me the most. For nearly a decade, no one has bothered me here at all. Now, there may be someone about who feels they have a perfect right to pop round here whenever they choose -- when I am not at home. It WILL stop, if it's happening. I'm neighborly, but at arm's length.

Frankly, I hope I find the tethering rig and get to have a good laugh at myself instead.


----------



## Wren - TN (Dec 22, 2013)

I'd be tempted to get the game camera up, tether the dog and leave BEFORE talking to the neighbor. That way they have no heads-up that you think they came over and you catch it on the camera. Then you can have the discussion about what size hole you might be needing to dig.


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

I would mosey over to the neighbor's, and ask them if they have heard or seen any unusual activity, while you were away. If they did un-tether your dog, and admit to it-I would tell them that you would appreciate notification from them, if the barking is a problem in the future. It is possible, that the dog, snagged the collar/tether, and hardware, and lost it himself, or, he may have wandered over to the neighbors, and they took it off, to save the dog from strangulation? Let them know that you are going to address the barking dog problem yourself. Game cams would go up , regardless- I am a man, I live alone in a rural area. ( I have a locking gate-but don't always close it) And I rarely have unexpected company ( not as isolated as you- but still rural). When an unusual car pulls up the drive, I do get defensive. I can understand the privacy 'violation'- that would tick me off to no end! Good Luck Rae*, It seems that you have a lot of tact, and patience, and I am sure that you will handle the problem.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Well I'm very late to the discussion, but I would do as some others suggested. Go over and ask the boyfriend if he saw anyone enter your property while you were out, since he was working outside there's with a good vantage point. Answers No, then let them know how disturbed you were to find your dog off of his tether and that the collar, tether, etc. was all missing. How strange it was. 

You should have the cameras anyway--living alone plus you get the bonus of wildlife images.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Rae, had there been an intruder there to release the dog and take the tie out, wouldn't there be human footprints that aren't yours?

The hardware you show in the picture and doggy tie out you described had a lifespan of maybe 3 weeks with our border collies. before upgrading to aircraft cable and industrial hardware. Spot was smart enough to go over and DIG the end out of the ground when he couldn't snap hardware. 

The doggy tie outs lasts 5 days on my neighbor's huskies before one would be over here tangled up in something. Yes, I take collars off and let them be on their merry way while I untangle rigs and put them on my porch. It gets time consuming returning all the neighborhood dogs to their homes when their owners don't know they're gone. I've seen those huskies snap at their owners, I'm not going to try to make them behave.

Having had border collies that could unravel chain link, climb 6 foot fences, slip custom made harnesses, snap brass hardware, eat entire buildings because of thunder storms, I understand your position having a border collie, even on older one, who isn't getting the intellectual and social stimulation he needs. Are you open to discussing solutions to help lower your BC's stress, anxiety and boredom?


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Laura said:


> Rae, had there been an intruder there to release the dog and take the tie out, wouldn't there be human footprints that aren't yours?
> 
> The hardware you show in the picture and doggy tie out you described had a lifespan of maybe 3 weeks with our border collies. before upgrading to aircraft cable and industrial hardware. Spot was smart enough to go over and DIG the end out of the ground when he couldn't snap hardware.
> 
> ...


I don't seem able to successfully convey the fact that the dog is tethered for only a few hours a week, if that, and has complete run of my 35 acres the rest of the time. He has livestock to watch and fuss over, so he is not bored when permitted to interact with them -- which is most of the time. Except when tethered, he is a happy, well-adjusted dog. However, he detests being confined in any way, whether kennel, tether or crate. That said, the tether has worked well for us for nearly a decade. 

As I keep saying, solving the dog barking problem is not the issue. I can and will take care of that. I've trained a lot of dogs, get complimented a lot on how well behaved mine are. I did let the barking slide because it is a recent development, I leave here so seldom and no one indicated a problem with it. Consider that issue addressed.

As for the footprints, no, there would be no noticeable footprints. The driveway is well graveled and pressed, and the area where the dog was is under heavy forest litter. I leave no discernible footprints in it and neither would an intruder, I'm afraid. A trained tracker might notice something subtle, but nothing enough to photograph for proof. I'll need to get a pic of a person. And I will, if there is one to be taken.

Still hunting for that tether.

Thanks for the offer of help and your comments -- I do appreciate the thoughts!


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

So I am coming into this late so out of the loop. Sorry about that. Here are my questions? Did you pay a visit to the neighbor and ask if they let the dog go and talk about property boundaries? Did you get a cam yet? Better harness for the dog with a line leash type of thing so that it allows for more freedom and running? And I would really consider a trip to the neighbor before you have jumped to conclusions. Those are my thoughts for right now.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

If you have someone you can trust, I'd have them over in some manner so that the neighbors wouldn't be aware that there was still someone there after they saw you leave. That and a shotgun would encourage folks to stay away. That's about as big of a surprise a trespasser can get when they're sure no one's home.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Observing a border collie when he doesn't know he's being observed is absolutely fascinating. It offers clear insight in how their brains work without human interference. I think game cams will offer hours of entertainment!


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Laura said:


> Observing a border collie when he doesn't know he's being observed is absolutely fascinating. It offers clear insight in how their brains work without human interference. I think game cams will offer hours of entertainment!


LOL, boy, is that ever true. They are unique among dogs. As trying as Opie can be, he is utterly endearing and provides hours of amusement and entertainment.

One idea I've had to "babysit" him while I'm away: He loves to watch television. When he travels with me, I can park him in front of a TV in any hotel room where I stay, turn it on, and he literally won't budge until called away. Won't move. (He does prefer Animal Planet.) So I may just plug in an old TV in my workshop and put him in there while I run my errands. Bet it will work great. 

Remind me to tell you the bag of hair story sometime. Put it this way... when someone tells me I'm dumb as a sack of hair, I know EXACTLY how dumb that is.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I'm coming in late to this also.

It would seem to me that if someone was bothered by the barking that they would let the dog loose from the collar and not take all of the rigging. I would tend to think like others, that the dog pulled the rigging and then slipped it all somewhere, unless it happened more than once.(he could be thinking, "Lady, you done tethered me for the last time, I'll show you)

I would definitely put up the game cams and not say anything to anyone. Tell and they will most likely come up missing too.

Mention to your neighbor that something weird happened while you were gone the other day. Tell her how his tether and collar were missing and you're not sure if he slipped it or someone took it. Watch her reaction. You could then ask her if she would be able to watch him the next time you have to leave for a couple of hours, just to be on the safe side.

You could just give the dog a melatonin a half hour before you have to leave. ............(Just kidding!)


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Well, I don't blame anyone for not slogging through this whole thread, but to bring you up to date, Terri, Elk and others did persuade me to consider it is just barely possible the dog managed to abscond with and hide the entire rigging. And I do agree with the wisdom that making accusations without proof is a stupid approach to problem-solving. So I intend to take your approach. If there is trespassing, I want proof of it before I do anything further. And I see no reason to give the guy a heads-up about the measures I'm implementing.

cindilu, no game cam yet. I'm weighing the choices and they are staggering! I'm not concerned about cost, though I don't have a need to compete with the NSA. I'm watching the Game Cam thread closely.

As for Opie, he gets to watch TV in the workshop now when I leave the property. I believe if you asked him, he would tell you he considered his anarchy a success.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

I might possibly be tempted to get satellite if I could get BCTV.


----------



## bloogrssgrl (Jan 20, 2008)

You should podcast that dog!


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

I am still curious about the neighbor situation. There is a possibility that the neighbor is being a snoop doggy dog and treading on your property. That would scare the ya know outta me. But I am also curious bout how your Opie dog got off, so questions, questions, lol.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

LOL, I'm still curious about how he got off, too, cindilu. Without pics, it's hard to appreciate the reliability of that tether rig. The chain was sturdy. It's not like the dog was made to do impersonations of Marley's Ghost in A Christmas Carol or anything, but it was a solid chain. The hardware had recently been replaced and was in good shape. If he broke the collar, the tether rig should still have been attached to the securing ring. Every time I walk around the property, I'm looking for that tether... but nothing so far.

But Opie did well out of the incident. On the rare occasions when I leave and he can't go with me, he's now ensconced in a crate in the workshop with an old TV plugged in for company. So far, so good. Here are a few pics of the miscreant:


Looking vigilant:











Looking inquisitive:











Sleeping in his old friend's food bowl:











Not a snow dog:











Giving us a smile:











As for the trespassing, I'm still trying to decide on a camera set-up. Too many choices! It's been a busy week for me over the past week and the upcoming week will be, as well. But whatever I figure out, I'll be sure to share the caper. 

One this is sure: I'll be getting another German shepherd. One who is suspicious of strangers.


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

Gorgeous dog. We always had Australian Shepards growing up. Love the blue/grey meryles. Had a couple extra dogs which were borders, one wore a trail into the yard when I was a kid, he would run around the house until I would go outside. My niece is a search and rescue person and loves borders. One of hers if idle ran circles, about five foot circle. ????

Yours has a very sweet face.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

We rehomed our last border collie. I believed in this dog and knew early he deserved way more than we had for him. He has his perfect home with our EMT whose wife was terrified of dogs until she met this one. He's trained S&R, lives on the river with a big fenced yard with his pet ducks. When he's in town walking on heel, he has a clean tennis ball in his mouth. Sport has all of his favorite things.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Echoes, thanks.  He was a rescue dog, found near a breeding facility that specialized in reds but had a reputation for mistreating the animals. He was on the brink of starvation when he was found, an apparent escapee (no surprise to me!) and quite a mess, I was told. What I remember most about when we went to go meet him was my husband picking up a stick to throw for him and the dog cringing against the fence. It was heartbreaking.

Hard to believe that was ten years ago. He's loving life here on the farm with his llamas, goats and pigs.  I could tell Opie stories all day long...

Laura, they are busy clowns, that's sure! Glad Sport has done well out of his rehoming!


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Oh, I think you're telling Opie stories, look at how sweet and innocent he is in all of the pictures! 

Well, all but that last one...


----------

